

Ross Ulbricht's Loss Is a Loss for Justice, Liberty, Safety, and Peace - jMyles
http://reason.com/blog/2015/02/04/silk-road-ross-ulbrichts-loss-is-a-loss

======
jMyles
After the todo in the news thread about the case yesterday, I thought that
this well-written summary of the position in his philosophical defense was
fitting.

